# My jumper



## seanspots (Mar 29, 2013)

My favorite jumper photo I took in my yard.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great action pic! Congrats.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Nice shot.
I wish I had a yard like that.....


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice one*

Sure is fun living in the country ain't it  Good shot.

Griz


----------



## Kleago (Mar 16, 2014)

Good buck ... Great pic


----------

